# Review of systems for Cardiology



## DebbiePottsEngland (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anyone have a copy of a comprehensive review of systems based in Cardiology?  If so would you consider sharing it with me.  Thanks
Debbie


----------



## deeva456 (Dec 23, 2009)

Check out this website: emuniversity.com  go to the column on the left and click on physicial exams, then specialty exams. It will list the different organ systems and you are able to print out the lists. 

Good luck!

Dolores, CPC- CCC


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland (Dec 23, 2009)

*Emuniversity*

Thanks so much for the help.

I really appreicate it.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 7, 2010)

*Review of Systems*

A comprehensive review of systems includes at least 10 of the 14 systems:

1. Constitutional
2. Eyes
3. Ears, Nose, Mouth, Throat
4. Cardiovascular
5. Respiratory
6. Gastrointestinal
7. Genitourinary
8. Musculoskeletal
9. Integumentary
10. Neurological
11. Psychiatric
12. Endocrine
13. Hematologic / Lymphatic
14. Allergic / Immunologic

The requirement is the same regardless of specialty. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland (Jan 7, 2010)

*Cardiology form*

I was just wondering if there specifics that they should be asking about the other organ systems as it relates to cardiology.  My physician ask for a cardiology specific ros.
thanks


----------



## deeva456 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,

there isnt a cardiology specific ROS; however there is a specific cardiovasular exam, it is in the '97 E/M guidelines. could your Dr be confusing the two elements?   

Dolores, CCC-CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 8, 2010)

*Well I can think of ...*

Well, I'm no doctor, but I can think of a few questions the cardiologist might want to ask for system review ...

Any dizziness or fainting? (neuro)
Any nausea/vomiting? (GI)
Any blurred vision? (Eyes)
Any breathing difficulties with or without exertion? (Resp)

You get the idea.  I could probably come up with a question that a cardiologist would want to ask for just about every one of the 14 systems. I'm sure your doctor won't have any problem doing that for him/herself. 

We recently revised our patient history form. With the help of our nurses and physicians we came up with questions our surgeons want answered that covered each of the 14 systems. When a patient is first seen, the nurse takes the ROS on that form (patient doesn't fill it out).  

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

